# test p/tren ace cycle



## reconstruct (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys, 
ive been a member on the forum for a few months, been reading a ton just never posted. wanted to get some thoughts on my cycle, first pin was yesterday...

wk 1-8 test prop 100mg eod
wk 1-8 tren ace 100mg eod
caber and arimidex on hand, clomid for pct

This is my 3rd cycle, 1st cycle: 500mg test e p/wk, dbol 2nd cycle: 500mg test e, 400mg deca.
never ran tren before so im pretty excited for this ride, kind of curious though, i have some test e on hand, you guys think i should add in like 200mg per week of the e? reason im asking is i only have enough prop to run it 100mg eod for 8 weeks. or do you think the prop dose im running now is sufficient?

current stats are 5'8" 190lbs 10%bf

thanks for any input!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*reconstruct* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM! 

I have plans to do something similar, but half as much ed. I am adding 250 e per week. Everyones opinion seems to be different on the test-tren combo.


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2012)

............welcome............


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome bro. Might think about upping the test. But then again some dudes like the test higher than the tren. By the end of it I bet you up the tren dose.


----------



## brazey (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome bro... yea get that test to around 500.. good to have you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Personelly preference on the test to tren ratios... Some guys are 2:1 in favor of test, some 1:1 like what you got there and others are 2:1 in favor of tren. Like to see this posted in the anabolic forum bro get ya some opinions and thoughts.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

